# Alternatives to rim tape



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Could I just use spots of packaging or masking tape over each hole? I bought wheels with internal nipples and trying to make life easier for whoever trues them.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ritchey (or similar) snap-on rim strips. very easy, no adhesive. durable as well. and cheap.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

deviousalex said:


> Could I just use spots of packaging or masking tape over each hole? I bought wheels with internal nipples and trying to make life easier for whoever trues them.


Masking tape isn't strong enough. glass-reinforced strapping tape works well, but needs to be applied completely rather than just in spots. It's also a mess to take back off. I really don't recommend it.

Previous suggestion for snap-in rim strips works - some brands better than others. I can't recommend the Vittoria brand, for example, because in my use they squirmed and exposed the tube to the spoke holes. Have had better luck with the Ritchey, but haven't used them a lot.

Veloplugs are another option, but kind of spendy for what they are.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

There is nothing hard about removing rim tape. 32, or however many, individual strips of tape however would be a pain. no offense but your idea makes no sense given what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have rim strips on the road bikes but use Gorilla tape on my mountain bike. It works quite well.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

+3 to the Ritchey snap in strips.



danl1 said:


> Masking tape isn't strong enough. glass-reinforced strapping tape works well, but needs to be applied completely rather than just in spots. It's also a mess to take back off. I really don't recommend it.


+1 - to both the method and the recommendation. I tried the reinforced packing tape one time....never again.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

re: "glass-reinforced strapping tape works well" Are you sure about that ?
.
The glass fibers in the tape can/will shred the tubes .... 
.
Saw this happen about 20 miles into a Century. The guy used fiberglass reinforced packing tape. 
.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Winters said:


> re: "glass-reinforced strapping tape works well" Are you sure about that ?
> .
> The glass fibers in the tape can/will shred the tubes ....
> .
> ...


I know you were asking danl1 but IME it worked fine. I ran it on a set of Open4CDs for probably 3 or 4 years with absolutely no problem.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

OK ... I've been using the cotton tape for years, but have been wanting to try the Gorilla or the Ritchey product.
.
.
I still don't see how the fiberglass strands aren't going to cause problems after a while.
But if it worked for you , then OK.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Continental sells rim strips, I use them but once they are on they're almost as tricky to remove as tape... they are reusable at least.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> There is nothing hard about removing rim tape. 32, or however many, individual strips of tape however would be a pain. no offense but your idea makes no sense given what you're trying to accomplish.


To true a wheel you don't need to adjust 32 spokes...


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 21, 2007)

zipp snap in strips


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

When I'm truing wheels, the easiest thing to deal with is Velox adhesive tape. It is easy to pull up and stick back. Snap on tapes are nice, and light, but require slightly more screwing around. High adhesive tapes would be awful.

I hate Velo plugs, and don't see the point. You drop one of those when changing a flat and you'll never get it fixed. They also take forever to apply and remove.


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have used electrical tape that electricans used when I did not have rim tape works well


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

paule11 said:


> I have used electrical tape that electricans used when I did not have rim tape works well


Ive done this too. I use electrical tape for emergencies or for my commuter bikes (where weight doesnt matter). It works great because I usually have it on hand, you can apply a ton of it for flat protection and its super cheap. :thumbsup:


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

deviousalex said:


> To true a wheel you don't need to adjust 32 spokes...


Trued many wheels? 

It's seldom a 'tweak this one here' exercise, unless you want to do it again next week.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Kontact said:


> I hate Velo plugs, and don't see the point. You drop one of those when changing a flat and you'll never get it fixed. They also take forever to apply and remove.


The point is meant to be weight and strength. Silly and excessive in that regard. I do like that they don't hold water like Velox can. And I've not been perfectly happy with snap-in strips.

But not sure about the 'drop one when changing a flat' part. Suppose it depends on the rim, but it's nothing I've ever seen cause to worry about - and flies a little in the face of the 'takes forever to remove' bit, doesn't it?

Not really arguing; I have them in a couple of wheels and they do the job, but generally agree that they don't have much point and are fussy. As long as a snap-in strip matches the rim correctly, I'd call them the way to go.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

paule11 said:


> I have used electrical tape that electricans used when I did not have rim tape works well


I used electrical tape in a pinch also, 2 complete wraps was plenty and it stretches very nicely. After running it with a 110 PSI tire for several weeks I could not even find the end of the tape! However it did leave a bit of sticky residue at the edges when removed, but many rim tapes do that anyway.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I find these threads curious - what's wrong with just using rim tape?


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

danl1 said:


> The point is meant to be weight and strength. Silly and excessive in that regard. I do like that they don't hold water like Velox can. And I've not been perfectly happy with snap-in strips.
> 
> But not sure about the 'drop one when changing a flat' part. Suppose it depends on the rim, but it's nothing I've ever seen cause to worry about - and flies a little in the face of the 'takes forever to remove' bit, doesn't it?
> 
> Not really arguing; I have them in a couple of wheels and they do the job, but generally agree that they don't have much point and are fussy. As long as a snap-in strip matches the rim correctly, I'd call them the way to go.


Sometimes the holes in the rims aren't perfect, or the Velo plug isn't perfect. 31 tight fitting plugs and one loose one will give you all the pain and none of the fun.

Even if they all go in easily (making them less likely to fall out), it takes a long time to push them all in. The current generation of snap in strips seems like a much, much better solution to making light, waterproof tube protection.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

stevesbike said:


> I find these threads curious - what's wrong with just using rim tape?


If you have it on hand, normal rim tape is ideal. Although, sometimes tape shifts or you dont have any on hand and just want to ride. Its good to know what other alternatives work well in a pinch.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

danl1 said:


> ?...glass-reinforced strapping tape works well, but needs to be applied completely rather than just in spots. It's also a mess to take back off. .


Here's my story.
In 2003, I was on my first Colorado bike tour. I had some new Bontrager wheels and used the glass reinforced strapping tape (several layers) for rim tape. You know, to save 4-5 grams. 
I just rolled away from the rest stop at the top of Wolf Creek pass when I flatted. 
The tape had failed as the spoke holes cut the tape enough to let the tube blow out.
A medical van was right there so I got some white medic tape and patched the failed spot.
When I got to Pagosa Springs, I bought some Velox rim tape and after spending a couple of hours (so it seemed) getting the old tape off, I put on the real stuff.
No more problem with those wheels ever.
Thatt ended my experimenting with rim tape. You just don't want that to fail!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

frankdatank1337 said:


> Ive done this too. I use electrical tape for emergencies or for my commuter bikes (where weight doesnt matter). It works great because I usually have it on hand, you can apply a ton of it for flat protection and its super cheap. :thumbsup:


there is a high voltage rubber electrical tape that has almost no adhesive on it to speak of, as you stretch it it becomes sticky. I used that once and just overlapped the ends a bit and put a small piece of plastic electrical over the joint to hold it. It has been on my daughters bike for a couple of years now.

Products: Rubber Tapes - Insulating and Splicing


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Winters said:


> re: "glass-reinforced strapping tape works well" Are you sure about that ?
> .
> The glass fibers in the tape can/will shred the tubes ....
> .
> ...


I had it in a set of wheels for a couple of years without problem.

Perhaps something else shredded his tubes? For example, if he only used one layer, he could have gone through it and had the edge of a hole do him in. 

That said, tape varies, and perhaps his was angrier than mine.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> I find these threads curious - what's wrong with just using rim tape?


Not much, but:

1) it's thick, and can make getting tires on harder than needs be in some of the tighter combinations;
2) it soaks up and retains water, which can hasten nipple / rim corrosion;
3) For the weight weenies, it's rather heavy compared to the alternatives. I won't suggest that it matters in any practical way, but some folks choose to care.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

danl1 said:


> Not much, but:
> 
> 1) it's thick, and can make getting tires on harder than needs be in some of the tighter combinations;
> 2) it soaks up and retains water, which can hasten nipple / rim corrosion;
> 3) For the weight weenies, it's rather heavy compared to the alternatives. I won't suggest that it matters in any practical way, but some folks choose to care.


The rim tape that came in my Kahmsin is more like that flexible cutting board stuff, non-absorbent but DEFINITELY thick enough to cause an issue (read that as campy rims, michelin tires!)


----------



## kendal (Feb 1, 2010)

I've used sports / athletic tape in a pinch. Worked fine.


----------



## Fred Smork (Feb 26, 2008)

All my 3 pairs of wheels use stapping tape. I run 140 lbs in my rear wheel. I put one layer around the entire rime and then two extra small pieces over each spoke hole. That is actually 3 layers per spoke hole. You can buy any thickness you like online. I used amazon and purchased from "findtape.com". I bought a 1/2 inch and a 3/8 inch, (and a 3/4 inch). It tkes some work but on a light weight pair of wheels it seems to make sense to me to save the 10 grams per wheel. I started doing this 3 years ago, and have about 10000 miles with on my shimano R560 wheelset.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> ritchey (or similar) snap-on rim strips. very easy, no adhesive. durable as well. and cheap.


Yep! I switched to the stretchy plastic rim strips. Much nicer than cloth-like tape.


----------



## grandsalmon (Jan 18, 2009)

I ran into a a good size roll of (Pasco brand) PVC Pipe Wrap Tape 1 Inch x 100 Feet, 10 Mil
After ten years, it finally petered out.

Tougher than just electrical tape, and it takes to a strong stretching; able to vary width, if need. And it leaves nary a residue. Finally found it the 1 inch width again, and now that I do a lot of tubeless (w Gorilla) it will last me the rest of my life.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Stan's yellow tape is working just fine for me (especially with tight combo's).


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Fred Smork said:


> All my 3 pairs of wheels use stapping tape. I run 140 lbs in my rear wheel. I put one layer around the entire rime and then two extra small pieces over each spoke hole. That is actually 3 layers per spoke hole. You can buy any thickness you like online. I used amazon and purchased from "findtape.com". I bought a 1/2 inch and a 3/8 inch, (and a 3/4 inch). It tkes some work but on a light weight pair of wheels it seems to make sense to me to save the 10 grams per wheel. I started doing this 3 years ago, and have about 10000 miles with on my shimano R560 wheelset.


3 things...
1) your tire pressure is insane.
2) you must not have much else to do if you're fiddling w/ rim tape like this.
3) it's been over a year since the last reply to this thread, so see #2 again. and...
View attachment 279916


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> 3 things...
> 1) your tire pressure is insane.
> 2) you must not have much else to do if you're fiddling w/ rim tape like this.
> 3) it's been over a year since the last reply to this thread, so see #2 again. and...


4. 10 grams? Really? Velox 13mm tape only weighs 11 grams per wheel.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

JCavilia said:


> 4. 10 grams? Really? Velox 13mm tape only weighs 11 grams per wheel.


Maybe a little more when you triple it up over the spoke holes.


----------

